# Anyone know what size the Dana is in our goats?



## mtn goat (Jan 11, 2006)

I am trying to order my Detroit Locker for the rear and for the life of me cannot figure out what size Dana rearend I have. The LSD from the factory is lousy so I am upgrading. I thought someone here may know. Thanks!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

mtn goat said:


> I am trying to order my Detroit Locker for the rear and for the life of me cannot figure out what size Dana rearend I have. The LSD from the factory is lousy so I am upgrading. I thought someone here may know. Thanks!


*
3.46:1

FYI Compression is 10:1*


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

mtn goat said:


> I am trying to order my Detroit Locker for the rear and for the life of me cannot figure out what size Dana rearend I have. The LSD from the factory is lousy so I am upgrading. I thought someone here may know. Thanks!


I believe it is a 9" housing, I read somewhere it can be replaced with a 9" ford IRS which will give a better selection of lockers and ring/pinion gears.

Have you checked out the Kaaz 2 Way LSD


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

http://www.difftechnics.com.au/gto.html

did you try looking here? 9 inch IRS for the GTO, straight from aussie land.
they have lots of different solutions.
Good luck.


----------

